# Carlton 7015 TRX V 7015 4x4 all wheel drive



## abbeystump (Nov 18, 2010)

I have read through as many post as I can regards the Carlton 7015.I like the 7015 with the all wheel drive option .Have been quoted $39,000 with SANDVIK WHEEL 4 WHEEL DRIVE 60HP WITH REMOTE CONTROL.
Dealer has a 7015 TRX demo model SANDVIK WHEEL,REMOTE AND IS 60HP. ONLY 28HRS. $35000.00.This TRX looks better value for money but my cons are it is 1000pounds heavier for towing and cost of replacing tracks more often then tyres would be a issue.Feedback would be appreciated.
P.S TRX owners how many hrs use before you have had track issues if any??
Cheers Eamonn Australia


----------



## Oly's Stump (Nov 18, 2010)

I have a 8018 TRX and the only track problem I ever had was every once in a while while turning sharp in heavy mud the track would come off. Its easy to put back on. I learned that the tracks were too loose. I added more grease and tighten them up and never had another problem. If your jobs are mostly residential jobs on lawns, I would go with the SP7015 (4X4 wireless remote) rather than the track. I use my track for lot jobs and or monster stump jobs.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe you can watch both machines on YouTube!


----------



## paccity (Nov 18, 2010)

have the trx 7015, gets it to where i need it , turf isn't bad if your patient , the turf likes it the more your tracks smooth out, i think the places you can go with tracks out weighs turf damage. love mine .


----------



## ibadvanced (Nov 18, 2010)

I've got the SP7015 wheeled unit, just 2 wheel drive. I also have 2- SP8018's, one with a more turf friendly track and one with a more aggressive track. The wheeled 7015 will run circles around the track units, which means it will go stump to stump alot quicker without having to worry about any turf damage at all. With the track units you have to be more carefull, but if the stumps are bigger or there's no turf I use the 8018. Personally I'd get the wheeled unit, I use it 90% of the time. Hope this helped!!!


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for the tips guys.The SP7015 4x4 with Sandvik Wheel and remote will be my choice for my situation.Next time I see my accountant Ill get him to talk me into it....
Cheers Eamonn

P.S Love the Bob Miller youtube clip..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLIRTEjEmb8


----------



## Juicemang (Nov 19, 2010)

is 4x4 necessary? I don't plan on doing work on many hills. I was quoted 39400 without 4x4 and 43900 with 4x4. Sales rep said hes only sold 3 machines with 4x4 and I shouldn't need it. I'm in a flat residential area. The most hills I would see is on a golf course contract...


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 19, 2010)

Juicemang said:


> is 4x4 necessary? I don't plan on doing work on many hills. I was quoted 39400 without 4x4 and 43900 with 4x4. Sales rep said hes only sold 3 machines with 4x4 and I shouldn't need it. I'm in a flat residential area. The most hills I would see is on a golf course contract...



You have a point .It is probably a extra you could well do without.The rep mentioned it is handy when grinding big stumps and getting over the chip mound.Normally on my small machine you back off and rack the chips away and go forward again.Can 7015 owners who have been using the x2 see where the 4x4 would have come in handy????
Cheers Eamonn


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 21, 2010)

Who like this extra for there SP7015? With the wireless remote a seat on the front would be nice.(Got pic off this site years ago)


----------



## Creeker (Nov 23, 2010)

abbeystump said:


> I have read through as many post as I can regards the Carlton 7015.I like the 7015 with the all wheel drive option .Have been quoted $39,000 with SANDVIK WHEEL 4 WHEEL DRIVE 60HP WITH REMOTE CONTROL.
> Dealer has a 7015 TRX demo model SANDVIK WHEEL,REMOTE AND IS 60HP. ONLY 28HRS. $35000.00.This TRX looks better value for money but my cons are it is 1000pounds heavier for towing and cost of replacing tracks more often then tyres would be a issue.Feedback would be appreciated.
> P.S TRX owners how many hrs use before you have had track issues if any??
> Cheers Eamonn Australia



G'day again Eamonn, just wondering how many hours the 4wd with sandvik has done, also which motors are on both.

A 2wd (wheeled) cordless remote model is around mid Au$50,000 -'s, so the prices for both seem extra cheap!

And, anything with a blade would be attractive !!!

Good luck with yr decision.


----------



## abbeystump (Nov 23, 2010)

Creeker said:


> G'day again Eamonn, just wondering how many hours the 4wd with sandvik has done, also which motors are on both.
> 
> A 2wd (wheeled) cordless remote model is around mid Au$50,000 -'s, so the prices for both seem extra cheap!
> 
> ...



That is NEW Direct from the Carlton Factory price and both have the Deutz Diesal Engine 60HP.Stump guys in the USA have it too good(haha)


----------



## howel07264 (Nov 24, 2010)

abbeystump said:


> Who like this extra for there SP7015? With the wireless remote a seat on the front would be nice.(Got pic off this site years ago)


That is my old carlton machine in those pictures. Still have it in my basement with 2000 hours and still runs great. Those mods really work well. 9500lb winch syn. cable and ride-on t-bar to add weight to front. i posted the pics to share with other carlton owners. Got a 7015trx last year so this machine is my backup.


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 15, 2010)

*Sp7015*

Hey Howel
Dont know if you received my PM,given you have the TRX and the wheeled SP7015 do you see big advantage with the TRX machine?I expect cutting wound be the same.
Cheers Eamonn


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 16, 2010)

abbeystump said:


> Hey Howel
> Dont know if you received my PM,given you have the TRX and the wheeled SP7015 do you see big advantage with the TRX machine?I expect cutting wound be the same.
> Cheers Eamonn



He told you which is sitting in his basement as a back-up. That should tell you all you need to know right there.


I just sold my 7015 TRX (out of the business all together now) but if I were to get another grinder, I'd be looking for another 7015 TRX without a doubt.


----------



## paccity (Dec 16, 2010)

the 4x4's are pretty good , but i am amazed at some of the places i've had my trx.some places would have sunk a wheeled grinder, 1600hr's and still going strong .


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 16, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> He told you which is sitting in his basement as a back-up. That should tell you all you need to know right there.
> 
> 
> I just sold my 7015 TRX (out of the business all together now) but if I were to get another grinder, I'd be looking for another 7015 TRX without a doubt.



Hey Scott,Given I live in Australia I like to get as much feed back as I can before I commit to buying a 7015.Given I do mostly local backyard work some TRX users have said go the 4x 4.I dont know if you have had a 4x4 but as Howel has both thats why I was after his feedback .Who knows his old machine maybe tired or in need of repair or as he had a winch most his work could be on mud hill country??
Eamonn


----------



## abbeystump (Dec 16, 2010)

paccity said:


> the 4x4's are pretty good , but i am amazed at some of the places i've had my trx.some places would have sunk a wheeled grinder, 1600hr's and still going strong .



Paccity
Thanks ,thats good feedback.1600 hrs good to know as I have never had a diesel machine(Kholar27HP) and read a comment regards grinding on a 24 degree angle issue.


----------



## paccity (Dec 16, 2010)

ya , as far as having one grinder in my book the trx is the cat a**. and as far as turf go's be patient there's a learning curve . at worst throw some matt down. big or small it will do them all. good luck. p.s. get one with the wireless remote.


----------



## dodge diesel (Dec 16, 2010)

*Sp7015*

Hi, I have a SP7015 2wd. I would not recommend the trx unit if you are planning on doing any residential. I have personally used a track machine and a wheeled machine. The tracks will upset your picky customers and keep you busy fixing skid marks and sprinkler heads. The 4X4 7015 would probably be a good idea if you are in a hilly area. Make sure, if you do get the wheeled unit, that you put the tires back on the machine as soon as you get in the back yard. You will flip the machine if you don't. This is where the track machine has the advantage. As for the mechanics of the machine, I have 310 hours on a '06 model with only one belt replaced. :biggrinbounce2: Make sure, no matter which machine you get, not to starve it of oil on a hill greater than 30 degrees. This is why you see low hour machines on ebay with brand new engines. Learn from other peoples mistakes. Good luck to you.


----------



## Juicemang (Dec 18, 2010)

Well I picked up my brand spankin new 7015 2wd a couple weeks ago. I ended up with the unit they took to the tcia trade show. First one they've sold with a muffler the sales rep said. The sandvik wheel has hard face welds on the front of the disk to address wear issues. The sales rep also said the angles of the front teeth have been tweaked a little from previous designs. This grinder is a beast. Don't think I will need 4x4 or tracks here. I can't believe I went without a remote for 2 years...


----------



## Creeker (Dec 18, 2010)

*Remote.*

Once you have used cordless remote you'd sure find it hard to go back to levers J.

Wish I could see that machine of yours with the sandvik, sounds like its the ducks nuts.

Good luck with it and make some $$$$'s.


----------



## howel07264 (Dec 18, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> He told you which is sitting in his basement as a back-up. That should tell you all you need to know right there.
> 
> 
> I just sold my 7015 TRX (out of the business all together now) but if I were to get another grinder, I'd be looking for another 7015 TRX without a doubt.


Scott, I hate to hear your out of the business. I really have enjoyed your post over the years. Your posting about the TRX influenced me in getting one. What are you doing now? In regards to the question about my old wheeled machine,it still works great but I have to say I don't miss getting stuck or having to put off jobs till the ground dries up. Also my hands stayed sore from trying to push the machine out of mulch holes and up hills.


----------



## howel07264 (Dec 18, 2010)

Juicemang said:


> Well I picked up my brand spankin new 7015 2wd a couple weeks ago. I ended up with the unit they took to the tcia trade show. First one they've sold with a muffler the sales rep said. The sandvik wheel has hard face welds on the front of the disk to address wear issues. The sales rep also said the angles of the front teeth have been tweaked a little from previous designs. This grinder is a beast. Don't think I will need 4x4 or tracks here. I can't believe I went without a remote for 2 years...


The old timers that still run machines with manual controls don't have a clue what they are missing. Maybe they like eating dust,getting pelted with chips at 100mph and trying to see through a foggy windshield. I'm sure we will hear from some 30 year tow behind vets claiming to out grind these new fangled machines. You just have to laugh.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 18, 2010)

howel07264 said:


> The old timers that still run machines with manual controls don't have a clue what they are missing. Maybe they like eating dust,getting pelted with chips at 100mph and trying to see through a foggy windshield. I'm sure we will hear from some 30 year tow behind vets claiming to out grind these new fangled machines. You just have to laugh.



Don't forget the fire ants and the yellow jackets.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 18, 2010)

howel07264 said:


> Scott, I hate to hear your out of the business. I really have enjoyed your post over the years. Your posting about the TRX influenced me in getting one. What are you doing now? In regards to the question about my old wheeled machine,it still works great but I have to say I don't miss getting stuck or having to put off jobs till the ground dries up. Also my hands stayed sore from trying to push the machine out of mulch holes and up hills.



I finally got hired on with the railroad (CN) after 3 years of trying. Perfect timing it seems as the tree/stump business in my area seems to have all but gone away. I still have all my phone book ads out and haven't even gotten a call in over a month.


----------



## howel07264 (Dec 20, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I finally got hired on with the railroad (CN) after 3 years of trying. Perfect timing it seems as the tree/stump business in my area seems to have all but gone away. I still have all my phone book ads out and haven't even gotten a call in over a month.


Happy to hear you are gainfully employed. Your right about business drying up. I spend $350 per month on yellow page adds plus internet adds and I have had 1 new customer call this month. I have never seen anything like it. I do a lot of contractor and repeat customer work but my new residential customers are really hurting. I guess the good thing is it will get rid of some competition if things ever return to normal. Another positive is i'm 62 and don't have as much energy to work all day like i use to. Hope you have a great holidays and don't forget us on this board.


----------



## gmowz827 (Oct 18, 2022)

howel07264 said:


> That is my old carlton machine in those pictures. Still have it in my basement with 2000 hours and still runs great. Those mods really work well. 9500lb winch syn. cable and ride-on t-bar to add weight to front. i posted the pics to share with other carlton owners. Got a 7015trx last year so this machine is my backup.


Do you happen to know where to find the add on wheels for the 7015 I've called dealers and they seem to not be able to get any. Thanks


----------

